# Ohio Reported Finds 2017



## jim33

Hi guys, I found my first morels of 2017 last Monday, baby Yellows in Hancock County last Monday in my super early spot. I took my 4 year old to see the patch today(Monday 4-3-17) and figured we would make a video while we were there. This patch is off to a great start and I think it is an indication of a great season ahead, unless of course the weather gets unfavorable. 



I forgot to take something with a date on the 27th(they were still pure white, one day old I figure) so I swung by on the 29th to get a picture with a March date since this is only the second time I have ever found morels in March.

Good luck to everyone this year!


----------



## bltii

I'm in Licking County. Plan to go in the next couple days and look around. I've been in Africa all of March and was a bit worried I was going to miss this season!


----------



## jim33

Oh wow. It looks like you have made it back in time! Good luck!


----------



## morelsxs

Nice find Jim33. Can't wait . . .


----------



## L.M.

We hunted yesterday in Brush Creek State Forest in Adams County, near Peebles. Approx. GPS coordinates are: 39'01"28.68 N - 83'20'29.50 W and 83'19"55.02 

I hunted the low areas along creeks and my friends hunted up high on the flat parts of hills. My friends found nine small black morels, each about an inch tall. This is the first they found this year.

This is the second time I looked along the creeks. I found nothing both times. I just seems too early because it hasn't started to "green up" in the lower areas. Typical spring wildflowers were out, but not proliferous. I think we're a week early in this area.


----------



## Thru hiker

Nice video ! Shouldn't be much longer now .


----------



## Cagey

Found my first two in Clark County today.


----------



## Vince

Found 12 3 to 4 inch blacks in Fayette County today - April 8-2017


----------



## hugh

I found 8 small yellows in franklin county today around dead elm and ash


----------



## L.M.

Found 23 gray morels around the base of sycamore tree in dry leaf litter and thin patchy grass. They were 15 feet from the road. These were found near Brush Creek State Forest in Adams County (Peebles/ Locust Grove). Approx. GPS coordinates are: 39'01"28.68 N - 83'20'29.50 W and 39'01"28.68 N - 83'19"55.02. They were found on a 72







degree day in near-full sunlight. The only shade was the sycamore tree.


----------



## bltii

Found a handful of blacks today in Licking County, Granville area


----------



## jim33

They are really starting to come out good. I hit a nice patch that had about 70 out of the 97 total we got yesterday. Allen/Hancock counties. Was very surprised to see the yellows already. I dunno if they are all going to come out at the same time this year but it seems like that may be the case around here.


----------



## Cgnops

Nice stuff Jim and encouraging. I didn't find anything in southern Lucas county on Sunday. Hoping for better luck this week.


----------



## jim33

Thank you. About two weeks ago the lake wind was keeping it a little cooler clear down to just past Findlay, nearly 10 degrees for a couple days. I think that is responsible for where I have been sticking to flushing these out. I got another 92 today. I forgot the date in the picture but what is in the bowl is from that picture above. There was a couple really big yellows I found tonight that really surprised me. Stictly Allen County this evening.


----------



## thunter1

hocking co mature blacks,,,,


----------



## jim33

Picked up 52 today between Allen and Hardin Counties. A few of the bigger ones...


----------



## jim33

Allen county yesterday evening. Picked 41 total, really need rain for a strong finish!


----------



## morelseeeker

Hi all,
I'm now Morelseeeker instead of Morelseeker had to do so in order to re register. Any who I found half frees, grays, one tiny tulip, and some big whites on Monday in west Central OH. I didn't find any blacks which is surprising since it seemed like a good year for them. Maybe someone beat me to them. So many people are out now even on private land. When I ask permission I've been getting other people hunt here but I suppose it's alright if you want to go ahead and try.


----------



## AngryMorel

i have a woods to hunt, but no wheels


----------



## Thru hiker

jim33 said:


> Allen county yesterday evening. Picked 41 total, really need rain for a strong finish!
> View attachment 653


Congrats Jim 33 looks like an awesome season so far . I found 70 smaller tightly formed greys in noble county Saturday.i had plans to go hard this coming weekend but the job decided they need my time .


----------



## Thru hiker

l found 30 good size greys today in morrow county.All were growing around dead and dying ash trees. Good luck everyone.


----------



## jim33

Just everything this evening in Allen County. Impressive year for me, had some large elms die that I've had my eye on for a couple years.


----------



## thunter1

Tulips + yellows are showing up...the end is near
Found these 4-17/4-20....probably make 1 more Hocking Co. trip this week, well below ave year for blacks....better than last year, but thats not saying much! Hope we will fill some bags this week. Half free's and Tulips are few and far between, unless we find they've come up in the bottoms next trip out


----------



## Bonifas9017

I am going to noble county the next weekend to turkey hunt. And was hoping to find so mushrooms. Think I will have luck or will it be to late.


----------



## jim33

Getting very late in the season. Most are in terrible shape but there are a few amazing mushrooms out there to be found. Here's a giant from yesterday, came out of Hardin County.


----------



## cwlake

Awesome Jim, did that come from an apple tree. I found several like that this week around dead apple trees. I'm in NE In. The end is near around here.


----------



## jim33

Thanks. There's dead elm and apple not far away, think it was a result of the elm. Apple trees were amazing this year though!


----------



## WX Bill

Cagey said:


> View attachment 249
> Found my first two in Clark County today.


Great! Ok, you got me started! Big rainy day this Saturday though we'll see how Sunday looks.


----------



## jim33

Monday I stopped by a spot in Hancock county that had a ton of tulip morels last year in a stand of hickory trees. Only saw one but didn't have time to really go through it thoroughly. Other than that I haven't been able to look around here. Spent the weekend in Mid Michigan where the picking was pretty good. 

Our weekend haul from Michigan...


----------



## Moral scout

jim33 said:


> Hi guys, I found my first morels of 2017 last Monday, baby Yellows in Hancock County last Monday in my super early spot. I took my 4 year old to see the patch today(Monday 4-3-17) and figured we would make a video while we were there. This patch is off to a great start and I think it is an indication of a great season ahead, unless of course the weather gets unfavorable.
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to take something with a date on the 27th(they were still pure white, one day old I figure) so I swung by on the 29th to get a picture with a March date since this is only the second time I have ever found morels in March.
> 
> Good luck to everyone this year!
> 
> View attachment 135


Hi, trying to get started finding morals, a tithing location wise are you will g to share from Hancock county to mid Michigan.


----------

